# VapeCon 2019 Local Vendor Juice Shootout



## Christos

* VapeCon 2019 Local Vendor Juice Shootout !!*
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​
ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Local Vendor Juice Shootout* at VapeCon 2019 on the weekend of the 31st of August and 1st of September at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-sat-31-aug-sun-1-sep-save-the-date-rsvp.t56717/
)

We all have our favourite local juice makers, and this is the place where we get to pit them against each other, where there will be one left standing! With reputations on the line, who will be the last vendor standing?

*Previous Winners:*

2015: Vapour Mountain - XXX
2016: Paulie's - Grape Taffy
2017: Cloud Flavour Labs - RY4Sure
2018: The Coil Company & Cloud Flavour Labs - Minties
*
How does it work?*

Local vendors exhibiting at VapeCon have had the opportunity to submit a *new unreleased* juice that will be made available for VapeCon 2019 attendees at the ECIGSSA Stand to sample and vote on. This will be a blind tasting and voting. The names of the juices and their creators will not be shown.

*Only 1 vote per person *will be permitted. Voters will be encouraged to taste them all and vote for the juice they like the most.
There are only 10 spots/juices (from 10 different vendors) to be sampled and voted on.
Juices will be sampled in an IJust device (or equivalent).
The winning juice will win the coveted VapeCon 2019 Vendor Juice Shootout title and will have the bragging rights that follow for the year ahead. In addition, the vendor will win a banner advertising package on ECIGSSA.
We have taken extra measures this year to try make this competition fair for all participants.

*We invite you to the ECIGSSA Stand at VapeCon 2019 (Stand 18) to have a taste of all these marvelous creations. Vote for your favourite and take part in continuing this great contest!
*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Im really looking forward to this years entries!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

This is great, thanks @Christos 

Can't wait to try them out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## takatatak

Christos said:


> View attachment 175395
> 
> * VapeCon 2019 Local Vendor Juice Shootout !!*
> --- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​
> ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Local Vendor Juice Shootout* at VapeCon 2019 on the weekend of the 31st of August and 1st of September at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-sat-31-aug-sun-1-sep-save-the-date-rsvp.t56717/
> )
> 
> We all have our favourite local juice makers, and this is the place where we get to pit them against each other, where there will be one left standing! With reputations on the line, who will be the last vendor standing?
> 
> *Previous Winners:*
> 
> 2015: Vapour Mountain - XXX
> 2016: Paulie's - Grape Taffy
> 2017: Orion - RY4Sure
> 2018: Orion - Minties
> *
> How does it work?*
> 
> Local vendors exhibiting at VapeCon have had the opportunity to submit a *new unreleased* juice that will be made available for VapeCon 2019 attendees at the ECIGSSA Stand to sample and vote on. This will be a blind tasting and voting. The names of the juices and their creators will not be shown.
> 
> *Only 1 vote per person *will be permitted. Voters will be encouraged to taste them all and vote for the juice they like the most.
> There are only 10 spots/juices (from 10 different vendors) to be sampled and voted on.
> Juices will be sampled in an IJust device (or equivalent).
> The winning juice will win the coveted VapeCon 2019 Vendor Juice Shootout title and will have the bragging rights that follow for the year ahead. In addition, the vendor will win a banner advertising package on ECIGSSA.
> We have taken extra measures this year to try make this competition fair for all participants.
> 
> *We invite you to the ECIGSSA Stand at VapeCon 2019 (Stand 18) to have a taste of all these marvelous creations. Vote for your favourite and take part in continuing this great contest!*


Hey @Christos, some great juices have come out of this competition and I'm super eager to see who wins but just thought I'd mention that RY4Sure is made by Cloud Flavour Labs & Minties is a collab between The Coil Company & Cloud Flavour Labs... Orion is part of Cloud Flavour Labs but these juices aren't from the Orion product range

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

takatatak said:


> Hey @Christos, some great juices have come out of this competition and I'm super eager to see who wins but just thought I'd mention that RY4Sure is made by Cloud Flavour Labs & Minties is a collab between The Coil Company & Cloud Flavour Labs... Orion is part of Cloud Flavour Labs but these juices aren't from the Orion product range


Thank you. Updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

takatatak said:


> Hey @Christos, some great juices have come out of this competition and I'm super eager to see who wins but just thought I'd mention that RY4Sure is made by Cloud Flavour Labs & Minties is a collab between The Coil Company & Cloud Flavour Labs... Orion is part of Cloud Flavour Labs but these juices aren't from the Orion product range



Agreed @takatatak , but last year's winning juice was a submission by Orion
It then went on to become a juice branded as The Coil Company and manufactured by Cloud Flavour Labs. At least that is how it was explained to me recently by @Paulie 

We were reporting the manufacturer that entered the juice at the time of the competition.

I guess its probably more beneficial to the reader to see the current brand - however, the winner last year was in fact Orion. (at the time of the competition)

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## takatatak

Silver said:


> Agreed @takatatak , but last year's winning juice was a submission by Orion
> It then went on to become a juice branded as The Coil Company and manufactured by Cloud Flavour Labs. At least that is how it was explained to me recently by @Paulie
> 
> We were reporting the manufacturer that entered the juice at the time of the competition.
> 
> I guess its probably more beneficial to the reader to see the current brand - however, the winner last year was in fact Orion. (at the time of the competition)


Thanks for clarifying @Silver - well hats off to @Michael  'coz Minties is a most deserving winner... Definitely one of my favourite commercial juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Didn't Good Boy from WienerVapes also win at some stage?


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Didn't Good Boy from WienerVapes also win at some stage?



Not at VapeCon @Adephi - I think Good Boy won one of the ECIGSSA Juice Awards here on the forum (as voted by members)

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Not at VapeCon @Adephi - I think Good Boy won one of the ECIGSSA Juice Awards here on the forum (as voted by members)



I've been thinking of doing something like that. Will chat later this year of starting a juice of the month and juice of the year thing. Let me just get my thoughts together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-local-vendor-juice-shootout-results.t62047/


----------

